# Rolling in fresh litter



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

my new hedgie really likes to roll around in his fresh litter. I don't have a problem with this except for the fact that his litter flies over the side of his box and goes into his food, water, and rest of cage. 

my question is, can I build a splash guard around the litter box and put a ramp into it in the corner?


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

You could definitely do that.

Just make sure that the ramp has edges so that your hedgie can't fall off of it. A lot of people use dryer tubes or what not. If you look at cage examples you'll see all sorts of stuff that people have used for ramps. Even a small fall like one into the litter box can be hazardous.

But if the litter gets on water and food, maybe just move that stuff? As for it getting all over his cage, is it really that big of a deal? It's just going to get picked up later when you clean his cage, and most people do spot cleaning daily anyways.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

I am about to put in a new edition to the cage so I am just going to move the food/water into the 2nd part of the cage.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

well... last night, he decided that his wheel is more fun than splashing around in litter. Now he just runs and runs and runs all night! :roll: SO he has better things to do now!


----------

